# Best Beginner Arboreal Snake?



## Toxoderidae (Aug 13, 2016)

I am looking to keep GTPs or GTBs eventually, but their requirements seem... a little much or someone with little to no experience with arboreal snakes. So, can I have any recommendations on what a good beginner arboreal would be, and can you give me some pointers?


----------



## Shawnee (Aug 13, 2016)

I've only kept two arboreals (One is sometimes considered semi-arboreal) but I've kept two Green trees (Yapen and Manokwari locale) and a carpet python. (Caramel jaguar, not that it matters) The carpet was definitely easier as far as care, but I honestly don't find green trees that difficult. Their humidity needs are higher, and the majority of them do not tame down with handling like other snakes. I got lucky in that both of my green trees tolerated handling, but they are much more quicker to bite and/or become irritated than any other snake I've owned. If I had to go with a green tree or a carpet, I'd get a carpet 100% They grow to an impressive size, are handle able, garbage disposals with food, and the only thing you really gotta watch out for is they are more prone to RI, and they do need a pretty sizeable cage as an adult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nir Avraham (Aug 14, 2016)

I have never kept any aboreal snakes, but from my experience I can tell you that Amazon tree boas and Carpet pythons (had a pair) could be good for you. And you can find cheap CB Amazon tree boas...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Aug 17, 2016)

I agree that Amazon tree boas would probably be a good place to start. Just keep in mind that they will be much more defensive than your ball python.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hellblazer said:


> I agree that Amazon tree boas would probably be a good place to start. Just keep in mind that they will be much more defensive than your ball python.


Very, very true. I won't own an Amazon tree boa just based on disposition alone. If I'm going to get a snake w/such a disposition, I would get either a GTP, or an Amazon Basin Boa, a subset of the Emerald Tree Boa. I think the Basin's are the prettiest however.

If you want an arboreal with a better disposition get a Brazilian Rainbow Boa, the high red morphs can run between $1-5k, albino's run $30k. They do require that one pay attention to humidity, ie be dedicated, same with GTP and Amazon Basin Boas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 22, 2016)

I've never heard Brazilian rainbow boas described as arboreal before. I think they're a pretty far cry from your tree boas and pythons, which I think of as strict arboreals. They're awesome snakes though! 

OP, if you're willing to consider other semi-arboreal species that won't set you back much, you might want to consider black rat snakes. I've seen them displayed in vertical enclosures and they readily take advantage of the extra height. They might not be eye candy like some of the other species mentioned here but they're extremely hardy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shrike said:


> I've never heard Brazilian rainbow boas described as arboreal before. I think they're a pretty far cry from your tree boas and pythons, which I think of as strict arboreals. They're awesome snakes though!
> 
> OP, if you're willing to consider other semi-arboreal species that won't set you back much, you might want to consider black rat snakes. I've seen them displayed in vertical enclosures and they readily take advantage of the extra height. They might not be eye candy like some of the other species mentioned here but they're extremely hardy.


Actually, now that I think of it, they are semi-arboreal, sorry for the misinformation @Toxoderidae


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

I kept a Morelia viridis for 5 years, thing was nasty I only had 6 in tongs at the time, got nailed a few times and had to pick a few teeth out my skin with tweezers on one occasion, thing with them is the  balance of humidity and temp, mine got infectious stomatitis after getting tagged by a feed, I was able to treat it since then, I dead fed and used tongs and a rubber maid lid as a shield.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> rubber maid lid as a shield


That's the meanest one I've heard of, a shield wow. I know their disposition isn't the best sadly.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm completely clueless about  but here in Italy the 'Elitists' (aka the average Italian snake keeper) doesn't suggest _Morelia viridis _as a first one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tnerd93 (Aug 23, 2016)

an atb, theyre slow as hell though their strikes are comical lol

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 23, 2016)

tnerd93 said:


> an atb, theyre slow as hell though their strikes are comical lol


I wasn't looking from that standpoint. I was asking care wise, and the people above you that responded gave me great information. Not what you did, which was just say they strike a lot and it's funny but they are slow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Aug 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Very, very true. I won't own an Amazon tree boa just based on disposition alone. If I'm going to get a snake w/such a disposition, I would get either a GTP, or an Amazon Basin Boa, a subset of the Emerald Tree Boa. I think the Basin's are the prettiest however.
> 
> If you want an arboreal with a better disposition get a Brazilian Rainbow Boa, the high red morphs can run between $1-5k, albino's run $30k. They do require that one pay attention to humidity, ie be dedicated, same with GTP and Amazon Basin Boas.


The "high white" Amazon basin boas are to die for on my list of must have animals. You have good taste.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 24, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> The "high white" Amazon basin boas are to die for on my list of must have animals. You have good taste.


Thank you. There's only 2 Amazon Basin breeders I would buy from because they specialize only in Amazon Basins, and that breeder is one of them. Like all designer morphs, they aren't for everyone. That breeder is one of the best. I will get one of those high white ones at some point.

Just like I'm getting a "Supersnowflake" White's Tree Frog from Sandfire Dragon Ranch at some point. I've always dreamed of a Supersnowflake, hoping someone would produce one.  Sure enough Bob did. I asked him how long it took to produce-- THIRTY YEARS!!!

I've owned White's before and LOVE them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 24, 2016)

Shrike said:


> OP, if you're willing to consider other semi-arboreal species that won't set you back much, you might want to consider black rat snakes. I've seen them displayed in vertical enclosures and they readily take advantage of the extra height. They might not be eye candy like some of the other species mentioned here but they're extremely hardy.


I've seen them climbing my house!  Really cool snake imo, but I don't keep snakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

